# Treadmill question????



## BlunderWoman (Feb 8, 2016)

I need to walk BAD. My ex sent over a nice treadmill that was sitting in his garage for me because my last one burned up in the house fire. I think it got damaged during the transport because I can't get anything to work when I push the buttons. All I get are a bunch of digital 8's on the screen. I know it's expensive because he always buys top of the line workout equipment. When I called him to tell him he just said " Go pick one out & call me & I'll go pay for it." I don't want to make me out all that extra money on me. I think this one might be fixable. My question is this... what do you call the thing that controls the digital screen? I saw a place to order a new 'motor board' . Is the thing that controls the screen a motor board? If not, do you know what it's called?


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 8, 2016)

BW, the same thing happened to me, I went online, looked up the brand and model number and found how to reset or reprogram the settings....good luck.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 8, 2016)

Jackie22 said:


> BW, the same thing happened to me, I went online, looked up the brand and model number and found how to reset or reprogram the settings....good luck.


Thank you very much! Maybe i'll try that


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 8, 2016)

You might mean 'mother board' Sharon, but that sounds pretty involved.  What's the brand name and model, maybe you can look up the booklet for it online and they'll say something under troubleshooting?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 8, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> You might mean 'mother board' Sharon, but that sounds pretty involved.  What's the brand name and model, maybe you can look up the booklet for it online and they'll say something under troubleshooting?


Yeah that's why I asked here because it said 'motor' board. A motherboard is just a hookup. But.. it didn't say mother board. I'm not sure what a 'motor' board does


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 8, 2016)

Does this help?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 8, 2016)

Nope :/ My problem is with the digital screen and push buttons. Dang. I'm going to have to call my son mr.  fix it. Thank you though


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 8, 2016)

Sorry Sharon, I never owned one, just used the ones at the gym.  Good luck, at least you have family to help out with these things.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 8, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Sorry Sharon, I never owned one, just used the ones at the gym.  Good luck, at least you have family to help out with these things.


I'm really lucky. my son is mechanically gifted. That kid was born that way. He can fix anything. Last year my washer broke & he just came in & took the whole thing apart and had it fixed in an hour.


----------



## Kitty cats (Feb 8, 2016)

Has anyone tried turmeric for arthritis. I'm so tired of being in pain


----------

